

Co-Founder(s) - ticketfeed

I am looking for a co-founder(s) for my innovative start-up in the online tickets sector. Please contact alexander@ticketfeed.com for further details.
======
cperciva
_I am looking for a co-founder(s) for my innovative start-up in the online
tickets sector._

No you're not. If you're looking for people to work on _your_ startup, you're
looking for employees.

Co-founders are people who _co-found_ a company with you. Co-founders _help
decide the early direction_ of a company. Co-founders _are owners_ of a
company.

You've already decided what sector the company is going to be operating in
("online tickets"), what the company is going to be called ("ticketfeed"),
something about how the company is going to operate (if you haven't, what
justification do you have for calling it "innovative"?), and you've fallen
into the bad-CEO trap of calling it "your" company.

If you really want co-founders, you probably meant to write something along
the lines of "I am looking for co-founders, ideally people interested in
online tickets because I have some ideas for that sector."

~~~
bdfh42
Might it be cynical to think that calling someone a co-founder after the event
is a way of getting them to work for nothing? Of course if the idea is a good
one and the share allocation to the new recruits is substantial then maybe...

~~~
cperciva
You can pay someone nothing and give them more stock than the founders have,
and it won't make them a co-founder. :-)

~~~
sah
So what do you call someone who joins a company before any salaried employees
and has equity comparable to that of the founders?

~~~
cperciva
If they don't have any input into the direction the company takes, I'd say
that "fools" is a reasonable thing to call them.

~~~
sah
Isn't that a separate issue? You can be part of a company from day one and not
have any input into its direction, and maybe sometimes you can join late and
have significant influence on future decisions.

------
fallentimes
Also, if things don't work out, I'll give you $250 & Teddy Grahams for your
domain (<http://ticketfeed.com>). Maybe we can have a similar arrangement for
<http://TicketStumbler.com> if things don't work out for us.

Good luck finding your "cofounders" - this is a fun business to be in.

Warm regards,

Dan

Cofounder - <http://TicketStumbler.com>

------
fallentimes
Ooo goodie. A <http://TicketStumbler.com> competitor (that's our company).
Alexander, if you're looking for employees you should check out the job
listings at <http://Lab256.com>. They have millions in funding and are backed
by General Catalyst (they are a competitor too).

------
maxklein
So I'm guessing people give in a list of artists they are interested in, and
your site gives them an rss feed of the cheapest, nearest and best tickets
when those acts are in town?

Good idea!

------
dcurtis
Why is this being voted up and not being counted as spam? This is absolutely a
waste of my time, and a waste of a space on the front page.

Please, stop posting co-founder searches.

~~~
tlrobinson
Especially if you _just_ registered to post this. People would be more
tolerant if you've been around awhile and actually contribute to Hacker News.

------
vaksel
this is another case of "I got a great idea, build it for me and we'll both be
millionaires!"

~~~
froo
At least it is better than:

 _"Hey, I know someone's son who can build me a video site for $300 and Google
bought Yahoo for $1.65 billion, so I'm going to be a billionaire too."_

I actually know someone who said almost this exact thing in November of 06,
although I think it was spread out over about 4 sentences.

He then threw in that he wanted the site to "have Web 2.0 and Ajax" which I
still remember the exact quote vividly, as if it was an afterthought.

If all it took was a couple hundred bucks, I'll take 2 or 3.

------
ticketfeed
Please contact me at the e-mail address above for more information.

~~~
jfarmer
Strike! And he's outta here!

------
ticketfeed
As I've said, I am looking for additional people to start the company with.
That simple.

~~~
tomh
Can you give us a little more to go on? You are posting from an account which
was created one hour ago and you can't say a thing about where you are based
and what your track record is with startups. If you can't give a little, you
probably won't get a lot.

~~~
vaksel
You can find a lot of information in the whois for the domain, from which you
see that he is located in the UK. Then you follow his domain name email
address to alexandermacgregor.net which then redirects you to his linked in
profile. And from which you can then follow links to his younoodle that has
his resume + pic. <http://younoodle.com/people/alexander_macgregor>

Cliffs from that info: 21 year old from U.K, still in college pursuing a
management degree while working as a "buyer" at some energy company.

~~~
froo
Vaksel,

Do you happen to have "Private Eye" or "Ninja" as any of your qualifications
on your resume? If not, you need them.

Karma for you good sir!

~~~
vaksel
Well its easy when they have all that info on their whois info, but with
Google anyone can be a private eye, most people make it very easy to find
their info since they use the same usernames on all the sites they visit. So
you have 2 options really, a)use a separate username for each website or b)
use only one username but make it so generic that if someone searched for it,
they'd get a lot of irrelevant junk

